# Geico Goat



## Beckngoats (May 16, 2015)

What kind of goat is the screaming goat in the Geico commercial? I love that goat!


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

Looks like a mix, no offense but I think they could have chosen a prettier one to represent!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Is that the commercial with Rick ?


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

This one?






Definitely some boer in there, but it's a mix of some sort. She looks unhealthy to me.


----------



## Beckngoats (May 16, 2015)

I just think its a cute commercial.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I like the commercial too , rare you see a goat in any. 
Now there are two. 

But I do agree she doesn't look well. 
Wonder how they got away with it, if she is sick. 
I thought animals used on TV would be in the best of health .....


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Sure is a mutt but I think there is some Spanish or nubian


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

"Rick" looks like the goat in the commercial with the bikini girl (Heather maybe?) laying in the water and a horse who talks. Forgot what the commercial is for. The guys at work love the commercial, say it's because of the horse. I know better. Nice try guys.


----------



## Beckngoats (May 16, 2015)

The first time I saw the "bikini girl" goat commercial I was offended that the horse said "nobody wants a goat" I yelled at the horse and said I DO! I'm still mad at that horse!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Ha ha me too , lol. 
I do think it's two different goats in those commercials. 
The one with Hannah looks to be brown and white and healthy and the Gieco one looks black and white to me and very thin.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

The other commercial was directv, I didn't care for the wording either. 

But I love the Rick commercial.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

I don't have a tv. So I watched the commercial here over and over. and I laughed every time. Sheesh...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Beckngoats said:


> The first time I saw the "bikini girl" goat commercial I was offended that the horse said "nobody wants a goat" I yelled at the horse and said I DO! I'm still mad at that horse!


My friend saw that commercial and said she yelled at the TV "well Skyla does!!" And her mother looked at her for a second and then cracked up
Laughing!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> My friend saw that commercial and said she yelled at the TV "well Skyla does!!" And her mother looked at her for a second and then cracked up
> Laughing!


Bob said the same thing about me , :ROFL:


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

Yeah, now that I have seen the direct TV one again, I see it isn't the same goat, unless they did a great make up job!

There's a couple other commercials with goat, I just don't remember what they were for. I don't ave a TV, so I see these commercials when I am in dispatch at work for only a very few minutes.

I can see my horses saying "no-one wants a goat" Mine sure don't.


----------



## Suntoo (Nov 14, 2013)

Beckngoats said:


> What kind of goat is the screaming goat in the Geico commercial? I love that goat!


I think he's cute too!
I love how the boss says, "Don't walk away from me, Rick!"
(Or close to that) LOL!
Poor Rick! LOL


----------



## Suntoo (Nov 14, 2013)

Beckngoats said:


> The first time I saw the "bikini girl" goat commercial I was offended that the horse said "nobody wants a goat" I yelled at the horse and said I DO! I'm still mad at that horse!


That's hilarious!
I think the horse knows that the goat could steal Bikini Girl's attention.
Obviously they don't know goats!
LOL


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

There's the Pemco commercial as well...


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Oh by the way, Geico is owned by Berkshire Hathaway so, more than likely the goat lives in another country...


----------



## AncientBlue (Dec 21, 2014)

I would've guessed Nubian or Boer for 'Rick'.


----------



## Waldo (May 12, 2014)

goathiker said:


> There's the Pemco commercial as well...


I have to say, I like the Pemco one best!


----------

